# Topics > Applications > Ai in finance >  Maxi, virtual financial assistant, Clinc, Inc., Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Clinc, Inc.

Home page - clinc.com/maxi

----------


## Airicist

Maxi - powered by Clinc conversational AI

Published on Feb 6, 2019




> Watch the English CC version of Isbank's commercial for its new virtual financial assistant, Maxi! Maxi is powered by Clinc's conversational AI and is available, in Turkish, to over 6 million mobile banking users.

----------

